# J.A. Gilka



## ajohn (Oct 19, 2009)

O.K. you German guys,need a little help with this one.Got it at an antique shop this past weekend.It's sealed with the contents.Got a feeling I paid a little too much for it,but I might have scored a job on an old Victorian house.So it may pay off.


----------



## ajohn (Oct 19, 2009)

The other side


----------



## ajohn (Oct 19, 2009)

Another view


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 19, 2009)

Found this on "Digger's" website...from 2000

Your bottle is quite common in turn of the century dumps and privies.  It contained a liqueur called Kummel.  the ingredients of which include: Caraway seeds, Anise seeds, Fennel seeds, Angelica root, Cloves, Cumin, Vodka, Glycerine and sugar.  As you can see from the trademark it is an imported brand.  The bottles were probably made in Germany.  Value in amber $5-10. Digger 

 Of course - that is an empty one 8 sided - about 10 3/4 to 11" tall?


----------



## ajohn (Oct 19, 2009)

The label


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 19, 2009)

Anthony...this website shows the bottle - if you click on the picture it has a great base shot...I've also seen b/w $15-19 a couple other places (again empty and no label)...

http://www.antiquebottles.co.za/Pages/Categories/GlassGeneralSection.htm


----------



## ajohn (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Tina.I know better than to buy something without doing my homework.Too bad I don't drink anymore...not really


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 19, 2009)

If you like the bottle (and it's still got label)...plus when you were talking about the Victorian house you are talking about the possibility of getting to dig???  I say woo hoo!  ...and I do hope it works out I would love to see pics/video of that!

 Gotta love that amber glass (is that what drew you to it?)


----------



## ajohn (Oct 19, 2009)

You betcha,I'm all over the color thing.


----------



## LC (Oct 20, 2009)

I have always liked that bottle , although I do not think it sells for a whole lot of money . Had mine in my hand just the other day out in the building . Only problem with mine , is that years ago a more or less junk bottle I had sitting on a narrower shelf above it fell and landed on the shoulder of the bottle cracking the living H out of it , the top finally even broke off . Its been out there for I know a good twelve years just taking space , I haven't the heart to throw it away .


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the Gilka bottles. Ive seen them in nice colors. I saw a super crude red amber one in Maine. My brother had his eye on it but by the time he decided to make the purchase it was to late and had sold. I picked up this beautiful yellow amber Gilka in Northwood NH. Ive also seen them in a nice green color. I havn't seen any with labels like the one you posted. Very interesting.


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool Base


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive got a nice olive green one sittin around here..ill get some pics up if i get a chance tommarrow


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry it took so long. i just remembered today lol. Mine is the older variation without the front embossing and is a deep olive amber type color. First one shows the color almost spot on...


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 28, 2009)

and the whole bottle...looks really amber in this one for some reason..not sure why


----------



## Dansalata (Oct 28, 2009)

MAYBE NOT WORTH A LOT BUT A NICE BOTTLE TO ME, I WAS TOTALLY STOKED WHEN I FOUND THIS ONE, I CARRIED IT LIKE A BABY TO MY TRUCK...


----------

